# gesshin ginga



## JessePowers (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey John,

Any idea when http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com.../gesshin-ginga-270mm-white-2-wa-sujihiki.html will be back in stock?

Thanks,

Jesse Powers


----------



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2013)

we have them on order already Sadly, we don't have an ETA at this time, but I would be happy to add you to our notification list if you would like. We're doing our best to keep things in stock, you guys just keep buying them too fast


----------



## JessePowers (Oct 30, 2013)

I would like to be on the notification list.

Thanks,
Jesse


----------

